#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Tablet Computers, which one and why?

## Chairman Mao

We've a good desktop in the house.

I've also a netbook.

Missus gave her netbook away.

I'm a student by distance, she's about to return to FT study. 

Might as well pick up a tablet for us to share. My main use would be for videos and reading material, her main use will probably be popping balloons and baking cakes, probably have all her K-Crap music vids etc on it too.

I know virtually nothing of tablet computers, I can't imagine what we need is more than the basic ones out there.

Which one should we get?

And why does it say iPad's only have 32 or 64GB? That surely isn't storage space.

----------


## Kwang

The ipad bud, for the speakers and build quality and apps and support and ease of use

Get the ipad 2 its a lot cheaper here than the Uk and for the extra u will pay for an ipad 3 for not a lot aint worth it.

The cheapest ipad 2 is the 16gb wifi only model, 14500 in Swampy, maybe cheaper now







> And why does it say iPad's only have 32 or 64GB? That surely isn't storage space.


Yes it is

Theyre not as functional as Notebooks buddy but good fun with the apps.


Thats a 10 inch the iPad, 

The Galaxy Tabs are worth a look, but will cost u more than the iPad 2. Go in the shops and see what you like, they have a 7 inch 8.9 and 10 inch Galaxy, and all take sim cards, but u look a right sausage when someone calls :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> The cheapest ipad 2 is the 16gb wifi only model, 14500 in Swampy, maybe cheaper now


13,500 now; probably the best buy for a tablet at the moment.

----------


## Kwang

Some will come on here soon and mention iTard for sure, but show me any 

ipad vs...... whoever comparison

And the ipad is still top of the tree

----------


## Bettyboo

^ for the money it seems hard to beat. The Samsungs are expensive, starting at 15,900 for the 7" and going up to well over 20,000.

The Sony is about 16,000, as are the Lennova and a few others that are standard stock at Powerbuy/Big C/Lotus, etc.

I spoke to somebody who has loads of tablets including at least 2 diffent iTards, and she said the iPad 2 was as functional as any of them, smooth and easy to use. I wouldn't buy an Apple product meself, but it's not a bad price when compared to the others.

----------


## dirtydog

So, what does an ipad do that a netbook doesn't do? Why all the interest in ipads?

----------


## Kwang

Apps, 

sad I know. oh and if you have kids, they dont get virused up like your PC will.
Portability , they start up a lot quicker than a Notebook too. great for just browsing and media

----------


## Gerbil

16GB iPad Wifi only model (if you're in Bangkok). Sorted.

----------


## dirtydog

When you say Apps, do you mean like all the stuff on my phone that I don't use?
All seems a waste of time to me.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> So, what does an ipad do that a netbook doesn't do? Why all the interest in ipads?


For me it would mainly be as an E-reader or E-book or whatever they're called, for reading material.

If I'm gonna buy a Kindle I might as well just buy a tablet. Ease of reading and videos, plus the missus can take it to uni during the day and take lots of pics of her uni friends doing stupid poses in their tight little uniforms.


I presume you can just connect your Ext. HDD to those iPad 2's?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Actually I read somewhere that there's a motorbike dyno application available. If it's got one of those I'm sold.  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

From what you are saying the key thing you need is a 10" screen. This will allow you to read technical books in their original paper based book format. Important if you are reading anything from a journal or a book with illustrations, tables and graphs.

If you are considering the iPad, something you should take into consideration is that the screen resolution on the iPad3 is very high and provides a significant improvement to the pages you are reading; though not enough to make me to replace my ipad, but enough for me to want to pay the premium over an ipad2. 
The downside of this higher resolution is that the black borders round the pixels haven't got any smaller, so the screen on the iPad3 blocks far more of the backlight than the ipad1/2. You don't notice this because they have made the backlight brighter, and the battery bigger to provide the juice, The iPad 3 takes about 8 hrs to charge!

For storage. I routinely use more than 16G, occasionally go over 32G and have never maxed out the 64G.  And having G3 is nice, personally I find mobile wifi a pain in comparison.


As for films, the iPad is designed with buying the films from apple in mind. you have to either by a conversion package for you pc and convert any vids you want to watch into a iPad video play for format, or run an increasingly out of date version of vlc which isdnt being updated for licensing reasons. You might be much better off using a samsung with android where I believe you can get a variety of decent free play anything apps without the licensing issues that apple have manufactured.

----------


## Kwang

> When you say Apps, do you mean like all the stuff on my phone that I don't use?


^ erm, to be honest  yes, but what they are great for is lolling about on the sofa, get your Missus one you will see what i mean, especially if she's like mine and loves playing bejewelled or those mind numbing bubble popping games, Facebook, MSN,and watching Thai Tv or listening to music while in the prone position.
The only other advantage over a netbook is you can conceal the tab easier to sneak in the loo, while she's cooking  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> For storage. I routinely use more than 16G


I never go over 10GB on mine. I have a shit load of apps, music & videos, but I set up selective syncing in iTunes rather than syncing the whole lot.

----------


## Kwang

> If you are considering the iPad, something you should take into consideration is that the screen resolution on the iPad3 is very high and provides a significant improvement to the pages you are reading; though not enough to make me to replace my ipad, but enough for me to want to pay the premium over an ipad2.


Lookin for the advantages of iPad over Laptop one of them is screen, but here is what they say




> Another advantage of the iPad is its screen can be seen from almost any angle, while the laptop screen cannot


I don't want anyone in the airport seeing me uploading pictures of Chickens to put on here, thats why the iPad2 beats the iPad 3 for me. 
The iPad 3 will get stuffed on battery life by the iPad 2 because of that screen

----------


## hazz

^The iPad3 battery life is about the same. the difference is that by volume the iPad3 is a battery (have a look at some the heard down websites)and its weight has gone backup to the weight of the original iPad. Its the recharge times which have gone though the roof.

As for viewing angles... I cannot say I have noticed it being better or worse than a laptop. 

^^Some of my books are 500-1000 page scans (: I have a 2.5G cooking book on it at the mo

----------


## harrybarracuda

iPad if you want to pay for most of your apps, don't want expandable storage, and want to look like a stupid fucking schoolgirl.

Otherwise you want Android, preferably with v4.0 (ICS).

----------


## hazz

^you could also add with android you can use your bluetooth for more than connecting just to headphones and keyboards. A pet annoyance, which probably wouldn't bother anyone else.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Otherwise you want Android, preferably with v4.0 (ICS).


Go on then, why?

----------


## Kwang

^ Butterfly will give you the proper reason why  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Otherwise you want Android, preferably with v4.0 (ICS).
> 
> 
> Go on then, why?


Perhaps you should have read the other line in that post.

----------


## nigelandjan

> iPad if you want to pay for most of your apps, don't want expandable storage, and want to look like a stupid fucking schoolgirl.


  I think you will find now external memory is awailable ,, looks like the little gadget that puts the pics in .

 I got my better half one for last xmas , she's never off it so mabe its not a good idea ,, we got some brill videos on it and picture shows put on via my Macbook what a dysfunctional itard couple we are  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

does iPad support flash yet?

----------


## dirtydog

Not sure if you lot know about this, but both my PC's and netbook have videos on and can play them, don't you do that with your non tablet computers?

----------


## Mr Earl

The 7.7" galaxy tab is a powerful little device. Easy to hold with one hand, the software is much improved over 7" Tab which is itself a pretty good unit.

My daughter tells me the ipad3 is the best. I think that size is too big, I like being able to hold the device with one hand like a book.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Kwang
> 
> What kind of price are you looking at ?
> 
> 
> Not sure at the moment. All in the concept stage.
> 
> But I cant imagine the screen is going to be anywhere robust enough to put up with the abuse that it would get, even from normal people thumping away to get information.
> 
> Just compare the 'fragileness' of a tablet screen with the touch screens you see in other locations (ticket machines, info displays, etc).


You're talking about Kiosk applications, these are probably more designed as wall-mounted display systems, rolling presentations and that kind of shit.




> SD card  you'd have to be a retard or a Jap to consider buying one of those


Kwang leave Betty alone, at least he bought *something*.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## baldrick

Nexus 7 not having a card slot is a bit of a downer






> and by September will be doling out some serious pain to Google (no, not with new iPhone).


more idross tablet or have they did they buy a new judge for patent trolling

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Can't imagine it would have added a huge amount to the cost, so I can only assuming they are trying to drive punters towards Google Cloud services.

Which is why a lot of people won't be buying it (incuding me).

----------


## Cthulhu

^ But I thought Google could do no wrong?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Of course they can, like Apple. Look how they've had to back track on their environmental agreements to stop losing business.

----------


## baldrick

> towards Google Cloud services


this is probably it




> Which is why a lot of people won't be buying it (incuding me).


the hardware is sound other than no microSD slot and I imagine it will not be too hard to set it up with your own internet backup/storage solution

running this - https://github.com/wurp/Friendly-Backup/wiki - on your VPS may be one way to have an internet backup/storage service that can be distributed across servers but maintain your own encrypted data and connection

----------


## Chairman Mao

Alright.  :Smile: 

So I want a 7 or 8 inch tablet. Don't want or need a big heavy thing.

Mainly for use as a kindle, for reading books.

I also want a camera, media player for mpegs etc, internet and ADSL (?) for plugging in the net (my house has plug in internet and not wireless), GPS app would be good but not essential, and I suppose game apps.

Which one fits these requirements?

Can you even get tablets with a ADSL plug, or are they all wireless now?

----------


## Cthulhu

Go look at the Nexus 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

You want a tablet, essentially a portable computer, with wired internet, which means it's no longer portable.

That makes no sense.

If you have ADSL going into your house with Ethernet out, get a Wifi Router for forty bucks. It's easy enough to secure it and we can help you with that.

Let me find one for you...


Thirty bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Wireles.../ref=de_a_smtd

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ Cheers. Thinking about the the internet it's actually okay, the missus' office has wireless and I'm there quite a bit anyway.

The Nexus.

^^ That actually looks very good.

My need for a Kindle-esque device:




> The world's largest collection of eBooks
> 
> With over 4 million books to choose from, Nexus 7 gives you access to the world’s largest collection of eBooks. *Customize your reading experience by adjusting the font, switching to day or nighttime modes,* and much more.


Camera, web, apps, music and vids.

Cheap at only $199.... how much in Thailand though? doubt it will be 6000thb. Is it available already?

Cheers.

And what are the down sides and negatives to it?

Presumably I can D/L all the books I want through torrents on my home comp. and then bang them on it.

anybody wanna buy a notebook btw, 2 years old, Samsung N120. It only has the white screen of death for about 70-80% of the time.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> anybody wanna buy a notebook btw, 2 years old, Samsung N120. It only has the white screen of death for about 70-80% of the time.


_Nexus FEATURES

    Microphone
    NFC (Android Beam)
    Accelerometer
 GPS
    Magnetometer
    Gyroscope_

And a Garmin Nuvi GPS?  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

> My need for a Kindle-esque device:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The world's largest collection of eBooks
> 
> ...


Please bear in mind that as long as you intend to provide your content, music, video, etc... via torrents, you will be fine. The much ballyhoo'd media support of the Nexus is only available in the US. There are no media stores available outside (if you intend to purchase media legitimately - which, living in Thailand, you probably won't) :-)

----------


## Butterfly

where are those links with those great Tabs with ICS for 100 Euros ? need to make a sticky of those

----------


## harrybarracuda

Haven't you made your viewsonic sticky enough?

----------


## Gerbil

^ wipes clean with a bit of soap and water.

Obviously these tablets are designed with 21st century wankers in mind.

----------


## baldrick

> 100 Euros


is not worth very much anymore

----------


## Butterfly

founds the link, going for a great ICS version for 116 USD

----------


## baldrick

I have still got my Ainol 7 advanced going fine on ICS

there is a CM9 version that I could flash onto it - I have been tempted , but it still is basically a stereo for the car and a movie player for my driver

----------


## superman

My missus wants a ipad, or whatever they are, and doesn't know shit as to what to get. It's for use by the kids as well, same level of intellect. So was there a conclusion of what/which is best, or is the jury still out ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

If it's for use by simpletons or kids, I'd go with the iPad.

----------


## Butterfly

> same level of intellect. So was there a conclusion of what/which is best, or is the jury still out ?


iPad, if it works for Quack Quack, it will for anybody  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

Sounds like the consensus is for the iPad!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Horses for courses, it's a great toy.

----------


## Butterfly

indeed, that and the GameBoy console are great

----------


## Flight19

Picked up the new ASUS Transformer Infinity the other day, with docking station.

What a beauty.

----------


## jizzybloke

^Trying to decide between that and the 10" samsung galaxy!?

----------


## Ohio1967

Hi I am having trouble with my android tablet when I try to open
email it is fine most sites...but certain ones like Drudge report or fox news will open fast and them in two seconds flat just close out!  sometimes it stays on but it does this 60% of the time.
Any ideas?  This is a 3.1 software i believe.

----------


## superman

> Picked up the new ASUS Transformer Infinity the other day, with docking station.


Price, model etc please. Thank you

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> fox news will open fast and them in two seconds flat just close out!


You need to disable the 'Anti-complete bollocks' app.

----------


## Ohio1967

From China on Ebay $149  Works great except for above problem
Super PAD V1  4gb but added a small 32 gb
Cortex A8
Android 2.3
ddr 512

----------


## jizzybloke

I'm trying an Asus Nexus 7 at the moment, got It today but it seems pretty good so far.

----------


## superman

> From China on Ebay $149  Works great except for above problem
> Super PAD V1  4gb but added a small 32 gb
> Cortex A8
> Android 2.3
> ddr 512


Same spec on Focusprice $64 inc postage.

7.0" Android 4.0.4 A13 1.0GHz Tablet PC with Wi-Fi, Camera, External 3G, Capacitive Touch (4GB) (Black & White) CE0127X - $63.99 - Affordable Tablet PC

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Flight19
> 
> Picked up the new ASUS Transformer Infinity the other day, with docking station.
> 
> 
> Price, model etc please. Thank you


ASUS Transformer Pad Infinity | Features

----------


## baldrick

> I'm trying an Asus Nexus 7 at the moment, got It today but it seems pretty good so far.


but no microSD slot ?

----------


## Ohio1967

Mine is a 10" size screen just like a I pad 3 size.
It has a mini sd and I added a 32gb mini card
I just looked it up on ebay and since I bought it for $149
the 10" has now dropped to $119
they have a newer faster one now 1.5 ghz and 4.0 android
for $149 and the screen is a newer Capacitive Touch Screen (sense activated) where mine is pressure activated.

So now that we know what I have do we have a solution
to why it blinks off as soon as I call up a web site.  Note that
some stay on and work fine.  but some open and in 2 seconds
shut off...?

----------


## Dillinger

^ You get what you pay for mate  :Smile: 

Might be a Flash thing

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Ohio1967
> 
> 
> From China on Ebay $149  Works great except for above problem
> Super PAD V1  4gb but added a small 32 gb
> Cortex A8
> Android 2.3
> ddr 512
> 
> ...


So that's 2,150thb inc. shipping to Thailand. 





What's the deal with getting stuff like that shipped to Thailand in terms of the customs scum/extortioners?


Presumable this means it has a USB port for plugging in your Ext. HDD or memory stick.




> USB Port 	1 x OTG port
> Audio Port 	1 x 3.5mm Headphone jack
> Video Port 	1 x USB port
> HDMI Port 	N/A 
> Card Slot 	1 x TF card slot
> DC Input 	1 x DC 5V


The only thing is that the net in my house is plug-in so would need to get a wireless set up.

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> 
> I'm trying an Asus Nexus 7 at the moment, got It today but it seems pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> but no microSD slot ?



No and that is a bit annoying but other than that it's pretty good, not used it a lot but that'll change soon.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Funny how the lack of SD card slots was a reason to condemn the iPads, and now that Google manufacturers follow suit with the Google endorsed Nexus models... it no longer seems like that much of a dealbreaker.  Odd dynamic.

----------


## Dillinger

^ They are a fraction of the price of an iPad

----------


## Dillinger

> Presumable this means it has a USB port for plugging in your Ext. HDD or memory stick.


If its like the Galaxy Tab it wont accept a spinning Ex HDD and you will need a conversion kit to get it to accept a flash drive

----------


## Butterfly

> Funny how the lack of SD card slots was a reason to condemn the iPads, and now that Google manufacturers follow suit with the Google endorsed Nexus models... it no longer seems like that much of a dealbreaker. Odd dynamic.


with the Android tab, it's quite easy to transfer files using WIFI through a simple SMB/Win share

unlike the iPad, where you have to go through loops with iTunes just to upload some basic files

iPad == The signature of Retards

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> ^ They are a fraction of the price of an iPad


So is anything that's half the size at 7". If Apple releases a 7" iPad, it will also be priced at a fraction of the price of the 9/7" sibling, and it will probably demolish whatever is left of the 7" Android tablet market (speculating here, but not difficult to assume so).

But that's never been the major point of contention by Android fans - it's that the iPad did not have support for SD cards, no support for USB (despite it having USB), and no support for external hard drives.

Now, with Google pushing the Nexus brand towards the same limitations, those are either no longer issues, or just "minor annoyances".

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> with the Android tab, it's quite easy to transfer files using WIFI through a simple SMB/Win share
> 
> unlike the iPad, where you have to go through loops with iTunes just to upload some basic files


This is, of course, not true - but I assume you already knew that anyway.

----------


## barbaro

More info on the ipad mini that some discussed above:




> *iPad mini release date, news and features
> UPDATED All you need to know about Apple's iPad mini*
> By Paul Douglas October 23rd 
> 
> i*Pad mini: 10 things you need to know
> Analyst says iPad Mini could spell end of iPad 2*
> 
> 
> Apple sent out its invite for an event taking place on October 23 and as we reported earlier, the event was also live streamed on Apple TV. The invite stated "we've got a little more to show you" - which we assumed referred to the iPad mini.
> ...


iPad mini release date, news and features | News | TechRadar

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Note that the wi-fi only version does not offer GPS and that the cellular version's GSM slot is unlocked, as on all the other iPads.

Note also that it sports the new Nano-SIM card tray - while the new New iPad (ie iPad 4) still uses the regular micro-SIM tray.

----------


## JimmyBoy

Ive got a secret selection of special subject videos that I play on my  laptop when the girlfriends away from home, so I think this projector  tablet along with my locked bedroom door would be useful addition  . 








SmartQ U7 Projection Tablet PC 7 Inch Android 4.1 Jelly Bean HD IPS Display TI OMAP 4430 Dual Core CPU 8GB Storage - Android Tablet Store

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Ive got a secret selection of special subject videos that I play on my laptop when the girlfriends away from home, so I think this projector tablet along with my locked bedroom door would be useful addition .


This looks like a "quality product". How appropriate.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

White iPad mini sold out in 20 minutes. Black iPad mini not long after.

Yep, clearly another Apple sales flop... Haters gonna be hatin' (themselves, mostly)

----------


## Ratchaburi

Wecome ary good to see yu   :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> White iPad mini sold out in 20 minutes. Black iPad mini not long after.
> 
> Yep, clearly another Apple sales flop... Haters gonna be hatin' (themselves, mostly)


yes, never underestimate the stupidity of the human race, here we have proof again it's still persistent and universal

----------


## peterpan

I gotta mate who lives in Dubai, hes bringing one back for my daughters, next month, i am having a lobotomy before that, so I will be able to use it.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

So true.

Your avatar, not your statement.

----------


## Dillinger

I dont know who are worse, the haters, or  fanboy fucktards like the above poster, wno would suck Steve Jobs decomposed cock given half a chance

----------


## Anatidaephobia

So predictable from the ones with an inferiority complex.

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't know if anyone's mentioned it but the Chinese are due to launch an iPad mini clone with a better processor in November called a Goopad retailing at around $99 or £61 to you and me ,,, I'm up for one

----------


## blue

except if you buy it in UK  $99 = £ 99

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Don't know if anyone's mentioned it but the Chinese are due to launch an iPad mini clone with a better processor in November called a Goopad retailing at around $99 or £61 to you and me ,,, I'm up for one


This is just a classic comment - the GooPad being the one device being universally panned for being shit quality, crappy 0.3/2.0mpx cameras, and 8GB of barely-RAM.

I guess it fits for those flocking to it, wasting their money, and then consigning it to the bottom shelf after trying to make it work for a week, to embarrassed to admit they screwed up.

This is too funny!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone's mentioned it but the Chinese are due to launch an iPad mini clone with a better processor in November called a Goopad retailing at around $99 or £61 to you and me ,,, I'm up for one
> 
> 
> This is just a classic comment - the GooPad being the one device being universally panned for being shit quality, crappy 0.3/2.0mpx cameras, and 8GB of barely-RAM.
> 
> I guess it fits for those flocking to it, wasting their money, and then consigning it to the bottom shelf after trying to make it work for a week, to embarrassed to admit they screwed up.
> ...


You're stick a fucktard whichever nik you use on TD.

----------


## DrAndy

the new Toshiba laptop/tablet with Win8 looks nice

----------


## nigelandjan

> This is just a classic comment - the GooPad being the one device being universally panned for being shit quality, crappy 0.3/2.0mpx cameras, and 8GB of barely-RAM.


Are you sure your talking about the NEW one A'rry due to be released in November ?

 or are you on about the old one ,, anyway if it is only an 8 gig job for £61 ,I am sure it will satisfy many youngsters this xmas whose parents could never stretch to the crazy money Apple commands

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> You're stick a fucktard whichever nik you use on TD.


Could you try that again? In recognizable English, this time, maybe?

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Are you sure your talking about the NEW one A'rry due to be released in November ?
> 
>  or are you on about the old one ,, anyway if it is only an 8 gig job for £61 ,I am sure it will satisfy many youngsters this xmas whose parents could never stretch to the crazy money Apple commands


You're funny - really, you are. You've always been such a jester.

----------


## Butterfly

Anatidaephobia, let me guess, you are a mactard  :rofl:

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Enjoy - I remember some old guy who kept carrying Windows RT and Surface's torch. I guess he's history? Fired, or did he die?

Pre-ordered a Microsoft Surface? So SORRY it's late, have a voucher ? The Register

Pre-ordered a Microsoft Surface? So SORRY it's late, have a voucher

Microsoft is dishing out vouchers to disgruntled Surface customers burned by delays and confusion over shipments of their pre-ordered fondletops.

The company has been handing over vouchers worth £50 to those whose Windows-RT tablets have not arrived despite pre-ordering before Thursday’s launch.

Surfaces went on sale on 25 October but were available for pre-order from 16 October.

It seems that customers who pre-ordered were promised delivery on 26 October, but they have not received their machines – and there’s also been no word on when they will arrive.

Further, some customers have received emails from Microsoft saying their 26 October delivery date had changed to November, with subsequent emails then putting back to the original.

The confusion and delays have hit customers in the UK and Canada only.

In a statement, Microsoft told The Reg customers in the UK and Canada will receive their Surface devices by the original dates given at the time of their orders, between 26 and 30 October.

Microsoft said: “We apologize for any confusion caused by emails stating an earlier or later arrival date. To make up for this inconvenience, we are giving impacted customers a single-use coupon for up to £50 (or $50 Canadian dollars) toward their next purchase from the Microsoft Online Store.”

There was no word on what had caused the delays and confusion, or how many vouchers had been issued. Orders are shipped using UPS.

Pocket Gamer wrote of the confusion on 21 October when it said it had received an updated order shipment date of 2 November for its Surface.

That date was then retracted, with Microsoft blaming an “internal processing issue” for the email and saying the shipping date hadn’t changed.

But on 26 October, PocketGamer hadn’t received the pre-ordered Surface.

Pocket Gamer has now received an apology from Microsoft for the “confusion” over the dates along with one of the £50 vouchers to spend at the Microsoft Store.

.NET consultant and Windows Phone developer Per Kastman, who lives in Stockholm, Sweden, tweeted this morning: “Can’t say I’m blown away with the pre-order experience @surface. No info from Microsoft and still no device.”

Three days after the official launch in New York, Kastman Tweeted: "Where’s my surface? Ordered from UK, but I get no updates anymore.”

Microsoft News wrote on 26 October that Microsoft had revised the language of the pre-orders to say delivery would be “from” the 26th, and devices could arrive as late as 30 October.

Readers of Microsoft News said they’d received conformations saying their orders would be delivered on 26 October. MobileJaw here, too, confirms the delivery date of 26 October. ®

Bootnote

Signed up for the Windows 8 Media Center Pack and still waiting for your activation key? You’re not alone, as eager upgraders are taking to the net to complain they’ve been waiting at least 24 hours for a key and still nothing’s arrived. Microsoft is giving away free upgrades to the Media Center Pack for free to customers who buy Windows 8 Pro between 26 October and 31 January, 2012. We're waiting to hear from Microsoft on reasons for the delay and when it will be fixed.

Meantime, one Microsoft MVP here, said the problem could be the fact that Windows 8 is new "so there will be many thousands of people trying to obtain both the software and the free Windows Media center product key." Exactly. It's not as if anybody knew this thing was coming, is it?

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Initial reviews. 

iPad mini reviews: New gold standard for smaller tablets | Electronista

*iPad mini reviews: New gold standard for smaller tablets*

The new iPad mini features excellent design and build, screen disappoints


Early iPad mini reviews are in with most overwhelmingly positive. The majority of reviewers agree with Apple’s sentiment that the iPad mini is not a dilution of the larger iPad experience, and some even go as far as to say that it is the best tablet that Apple has yet made. Criticisms were relatively minor with the lack of a Retina-class high dpi display being the biggest drawback, while price was also mentioned as a negative though most feel that its build quality justifies the difference over the competition.

Walt Mossberg of the Wall Street Journal says that “…I've been testing the iPad mini for several days and found it does exactly what it promises: It brings the iPad experience to a smaller device.” David Pogue of The New York Times commented along similar lines saying “Overall, the mini gives you all the iPad goodness in a more manageable size, and it's awesome. You could argue that the iPad mini is what the iPad always wanted to be.”

John Gruber, however, was quite taken back by the lower resolution of the iPad mini. “If the Mini had a Retina display, I'd switch from the iPad 3 in a heartbeat,” Gruber said. “As it stands, I'm going to switch anyway. Going non-Retina is a particularly bitter pill for me, but I like the iPad mini's size and weight so much that I'm going to swallow it.” Scott Stein of CNET adds, “If the iPad mini had a Retina display, a newer A6 processor, and a slightly lower price, it would be the must-have Apple gadget of the year. Even without that, it's still incredibly appealing.”

Rich Jaroslovsky of Bloomberg captures the matter of the iPad mini’s price well. “How much is Apple's superiority in software and content worth to you? How about $130?” Jaroslovsky proposes. “I can tell you the iPad mini is the best small tablet you can buy. The question you'll have to answer for yourself is whether it's that much better.” MG Siegler of TechCrunch believes that the relatively high price of the iPad mini will not stop it from succeeding. “ ...But how will a $329 tablet fare in a world of $199 tablets? It's hard to know for sure, but my guess would be in the range of "quite well" to "spectacular."

Josh Topolsky of The Verge holds the view that “ There's no tablet in this size range that's as beautifully constructed, works as flawlessly, or has such an incredible software selection.” Tim Stevens of Engadget was similary effusive in his praise for the iPad mini. “This isn't just a shrunken-down iPad,” says Stevens. This is, in many ways,  Apple's best tablet yet, an incredibly thin, remarkably light, obviously well-constructed device that offers phenomenal battery life.”

Stay tuned for the MacNN take on the iPad mini over the coming days, as we take our customary deep delve into its pros and cons.

----------


## Seekingasylum

What is Retina display?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> You're stick a fucktard whichever nik you use on TD.
> 
> 
> Could you try that again? In recognizable English, this time, maybe?


It's a new word I made up - it's across between stupid & thick.

----------


## Butterfly

> What is Retina display?


it's the G spot of the iPad for mac fans,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What is Retina display?


Chinese hi-def technology that Apple have trademarked as their own. Apple claim it to be as high resolution as the human eye, which like all Apple's claims is bollocks.

----------


## buriramboy

Whatever electrical goodies you are after if in the UK should be able to get them a lot cheaper any day now with COMET about to go into administration, fire sale of all stock coming up.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> It's a new word I made up - it's across between stupid & thick.


Nice attempt to cover up your lack of literacy. Is that also new grammar you made up?




> Chinese hi-def technology that Apple have trademarked as their own. Apple claim it to be as high resolution as the human eye, which like all Apple's claims is bollocks.


.... and you would be incorrect in every aspect of your 'explanation' - you really should just STFU if you don't actually have an accurate answer.





> What is Retina display?


A display with high enough resolution that you are no longer able to visually discern pixels, when looking at it from a distance of 10 inches (or thereabouts) or more - basically what Apple is using on iPhone 4 and above, iPad 3 and above, and more recently on their 15" and 13" MacBooks.

It's roughly 2x the regular resolution of the same device.

----------


## Butterfly

gotta love that apple BS PR  :Smile:

----------


## Anatidaephobia

Microsoft Surface reviews are trickling in - pretty much consistently a disaster.

----------


## Lambik

GPad 7-0 Explorer II  Android 4.0   RAM 16B  Memory 4 GB

Tukcom 3.900 ThB!!!

----------


## Chairman Mao

I took a quick look while in Tesco today.

They had one for 2,800b, think it was 1.3 or 1.8m pixels. And one for something like 3,700b with 2m pixels, Android 4, USB and (mini?) SD Card slot along the side. 

Surprisingly cheap.

Despite starting this thread I actually have less need for one now than before. Current need for one is Zilch. Plus I think people look like twat wannabes with them.  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> ...


How you getting along with the nexus? Im thinking of getting a 7" pad, and can`t decide whether to go with the nexus, or Samsung tab2.




> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> ^ They are a fraction of the price of an iPad
> 
> 
> So is anything that's half the size at 7". If Apple releases a 7" iPad, it will also be priced at a fraction of the price of the 9/7" sibling, and it will probably demolish whatever is left of the 7" Android tablet market (speculating here, but not difficult to assume so).


Depending on where you read, the Ipad mini is no better than the two I mentioned above, and costs a whole lot more. So unless your an Aplle fan, then there's really no need to get one.

----------


## English Noodles

Galaxy Tab 10.1 every time.

----------


## astasinim

I considered the galaxy 10.1, but want something a bit smaller and portable. I thinking a 10.1 would make a great alternative to small lap top.

----------


## English Noodles

I got the Galaxy SII for on the run, and the Galaxy Tab 10.1 for pissing about surfing the web etc. I now use my company laptop for work only. Personal laptop has been sat in the cupboard unused for ages.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

> Depending on where you read, the Ipad mini is no better than the two I mentioned above, and costs a whole lot more. So unless your an Aplle fan, then there's really no need to get one.


Unless you actually need to get stuff done, of course.

----------


## astasinim

Then I would use a PC or Mac for anything that requires any length of time.

----------


## English Noodles

^too right. the smart phones and tabs are basicaly for a bit of fun. i would never consider trying to conduct any business using either.

----------


## Anatidaephobia

^ and that's exactly how some people see it.... and others get work done.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Forgot about this. Might actually buy one now.

I want a screen bigger than 7". 8 or 9 would be good I think. 10" is a bit too big to be comfortably carrying around I think.

Say about 10k baht.

I won't need it for anything professional. My main use would be as an E-Reader, 8/9 inch seems good for this. 10 inch, not so useful. And video calls via skype. 

Any current recommendations?

I presume at that price the good makes are only 7", and the unknown makes are cheaper and well, unknown. Any good makes ringing in around that price for an 8 or 9 inch?

Suppose dual core is the minimum you really want now.

----------


## Butterfly

I saw something from ACER around those prices, I think it was 11,000 THB

----------


## Chairman Mao

Will look around for it cheers. Unfortunately as expected the reputable brands only seem to make either 7" or 10".

Galaxy Tab 8.9 looks good good but don't think it's officially sold in Thailand.

----------


## superman

I have ASUS EeePad TF101. It's 10.1 inch and does for me because of my hand size. A 7 inch is too fiddly. Whilst I'm still on. Can anyone recommend  'Stylus Pens'?

----------


## Chairman Mao

Looks like we've got a winner.

http://www.smartmobile.co.th/spec.asp?ProductID=38531

9,990 บาท อัพเดทราคาล่าสุดเมื่อ 5/1/2556

Price updated 6 days ago. 

Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9
ระบบปฏิบัติการ Androids OS 4.0 ICS
	หน้าจอขนาด 8.9 นิ้ว ความละเอียด 1280 x 800 pixels
	ซีพียู Cortex - A9 dual-core processor ความเร็ว 1.0GHz
	กล้องด้านหลัง 3.0 ล้านพิกเซล พร้อมกล้องหน้าขนาด 2 ล้านพิกเซล
	บันทึกวิดีโอแบบ 720p HD / เล่น Video Full HD 1080p
	ระบบ 3G HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100 MHz
	รองรับ Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth v 2.1+EDR

----------


## Butterfly

nice, good catch

----------


## Dillinger

I saw the 7"galaxy tab 2 in tesco lotus the other week for less than 9000.

They were 12900 before. I paid 15900 for the gt 7.0 plus last march before the nipper used it az a boat in her paddling pool

They have dropped the specs inside them though to compete with the likes of Nexus.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ I presume she had to sit in that paddling pool for a number of days until she understood just what she did. 




> nice, good catch


Haven't got it yet.  :Smile: 

Will call 'em in the morning. Got a sneaking feeling that they didn't have a large stock and they sold out quickly, they then leave their promo info around for people to stumble on and make themselves look good.

Unfortunately in this size range it seems to be either this, which seems to be only sold through this one retail company, or the smaller iPad 2 mini, which is only 7.9" and 0.5GB. Rather the Galaxy 8.9.

----------


## English Noodles

Jesus, 8 months for Mao to save up 10K of his TEFLing money to buy a tablet. Poor fucker.  :Sad: 

Or is it his 'Christmas money' from mommy?  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Looks like my simpleton monkey-stalker is back. Cool. 

Hey, what happened to the invitation to the imaginary house-warming in your imaginary new Bangkok apartment mate?  :Smile:  The one you made up to impress smeg.  :Smile:  It never arrived.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Picked one up and must say it's a fantastic bit of kit for the price. 

Much better than the 10.1

Over 100g lighter. 170 ppi (better than the 10.1)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9 review | T3

I have to say, 5 stars out of 5.




Looking for a tablet bigger than a 7", look no further than the Galaxy Tab 8.9, at only 9,900b it is the way to go.  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

How about a Sony Ultra Book duo

Tablet and lap top.Expensive but bloody great!

----------


## Chairman Mao

Probably good if you actually need one for something.  :Smile: 

I think most people have tablets as a bit of a toy and don't use them for anything really serious. 

I've got a desktop PC at home, netbook which rarely gets used nowadays, and will use the tablet as E-Reader and media device when I'm out and about, and as a video conferencer whenever needed.

----------


## English Noodles

B9,900 of your mommys retirement fund well spent. well done you.  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

Still got the mother fantasies going on then... From inside your imaginary Smeg-apartment?  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> B9,900 of your mommys retirement fund well spent. well done you.


are you saying that it could have been spent more wisely as shares into your dodgy Cambo company ?  :Smile:

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ Door to door cheesecake business more like.  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

While taking a holiday from LOS this Christmas and New Years, I bought the wife and I an Acer 10.1", touch screen, 16 gb, Iconia Android Tablet on sale at Best Buy for about $229.  That's about 7,000 tb.  A good price in my book.

I'm still familiarizing myself with it's operational capability and how exactly I'll want to use it but for the price I paid, thought it a rather good deal to keep up with the technology.

----------


## Mr Earl

I sure like the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7". It's about 2 years old and works fine it's a little clunky compared to the newer 7.7 version which is slicker than snot.
I use the portable wifi hotspot feature all the time and use the Lenovo netbook for more serious keyboard work.  

Samsung and Lenovo build some really high quality hardware IME.

----------


## Dillinger

My galaxy tab 10.1 2nd gen finally got the Jellybean upgrade last night.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^ What's with these Android updates/upgrades? Do you buy them or just hit the update button in settings and it D/Ls it?

----------


## English Noodles

Just tap the bottom right corner of the screen and then the software update option.

----------


## Dillinger

Or click settings then scroll to the bottom and click on about device, theyre free

----------


## baldrick

> theyre free


except for any data charges - best done while connected via wifi to an ADSL connection

----------


## English Noodles

^Just do it at the pub on free wifi.

----------


## Makmak456

great info here, thanks all

----------


## steve7800

iPad is best as a tablet computer...  Apple product's are awesome so we can easily say that iPad is great ..

----------


## steve7800

Apple iPads are best as a tabled PC.. Apple products have different technology in their every version of his products so that's why it is best to use..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's my oldest boy's bidet soon. I've had a look around and the 7" Galaxy2 looks like the only real contender in the 8k area.

----------


## Gerbil

^ bidet?  :Smile:

----------


## JimmyBoy

> It's my oldest boy's bidet soon. I've had a look around and the 7" Galaxy2 looks like the only real contender in the 8k area.


Not sure if this may be of interest 





Acer launches low-priced Iconia tablet | Bangkok Post: tech

----------


## Chairman Mao

Dual core, under 4k baht, good price point.

----------


## baldrick

> Acer launches low-priced Iconia tablet | Bangkok Post: tech


looks quite good
http://www.gsmarena.com/acer_iconia_tab_b1_a71-5239.php

if anyone sees them for sale , please let us know




> ^ bidet?


marmite is a french

----------


## klong toey

512mb of RAM not so good be alright if you can upgrade the Ram.

----------


## Butterfly

Mtd is a British hooligan, definitely not French, thank god

----------


## Butterfly

> 512mb of RAM not so good


why isn't it so good ? it's actually plenty, you clueless tard

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 512mb of RAM not so good
> 
> 
> why isn't it so good ? it's actually plenty, you clueless tard


Just goes to show you know fuck all again.
Do something useful for once.Stop posting on this thread.
Then again just stop posting.

----------


## Butterfly

remind us again your credentials on PC and Android technology ? oh I forgot, you are a "simple" user

512MB for a fucking tablet is more than enough, you tool

----------


## klong toey

> remind us again your credentials on PC and Android technology ? oh I forgot, you are a "simple" user
> 
> 512MB for a fucking tablet is more than enough, you tool


I have forgotten about you not enough memory.
Try playing subway surf with the same amount and see what happens.
Oh i run windows 3:1 on my laptop quite up to date compared your with ZX81
And i have a BT cellnet mobile.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 512mb of RAM not so good be alright if you can upgrade the Ram.


I did see the Iconia and it was the minimum RAM spec that made me look at the Galaxy. We just got stung a little on buying an under-RAMed phone which won't DL Apps that are written for phones with more RAM. I don't want the kid whining that he can't DL fucking Angry Birds or some other 'must have' game.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Don't these also often have less RAM than advertised?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've had another look at the Acer. The main problem seems to be that it's not available yet.  :Sad: 

And the Galaxy isn't available for a few months.

----------


## Butterfly

> I did see the Iconia and it was the minimum RAM spec that made me look at the Galaxy. We just got stung a little on buying an under-RAMed phone which won't DL Apps that are written for phones with more RAM. I don't want the kid whining that he can't DL fucking Angry Birds or some other 'must have' game.


I understand you are English and retarded, but I can play AngryBird and all kind of games with my 512RAM tablet,

maybe you need instructions to download apps,

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I did see the Iconia and it was the minimum RAM spec that made me look at the Galaxy. We just got stung a little on buying an under-RAMed phone which won't DL Apps that are written for phones with more RAM. I don't want the kid whining that he can't DL fucking Angry Birds or some other 'must have' game.
> 
> 
> I understand you are English and retarded, but I can play AngryBird and all kind of games with my 512RAM tablet,
> 
> maybe you need instructions to download apps,


There you go you play AngryBird with 512RAM but double your Ram and you can play AngryBird's the game is more fun with more than 1 bird.
Limited Ram limited intelligence Butterfly will you ever improve either.

----------


## Butterfly

jesus, you should upgrade your CPU first instead of your RAM, you seem quite dim

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I understand you are English and retarded, but I can play AngryBird and all kind of games with my 512RAM tablet,


I know you're a surrender monkey and are upset because English wine & cheese is better than anything the French can muster nowadays, but you cannot play or even download Angry Bird (or more importantly, a number of other apps) on a 256RAM Windows phone as the original minimum RAM was to be 512, so the Apps were designed with that in mind. 

I didn't want to buy the kid a new toy that didn't do the things he wants to do with it.

Hopefully, you can add more RAM (just to piss ignorant Frogs off), but I've not looked into it yet.

----------


## Butterfly

> are upset because English wine & cheese is better


you should stop playing online reality game,




> on a 256RAM Windows phone as the original minimum RAM was to be 512


yet you were whining about 512MB not being enough, typical Britard, lying and changing story when faced with the truth

----------


## klong toey

> jesus, you should upgrade your CPU first instead of your RAM, you seem quite dim


Sound advice please start a thread on How to upgrade the CPU on your Tablet.
Or it might be easier to buy a product that already has a decent spec.

----------


## Butterfly

> Or it might be easier to buy a product that already has a decent spec.


you wouldn't know what specs are, you silly retard. Do you know what RAM is for ? difference between system and user memory ? difference between storage, swap, and memory ?

----------


## klong toey

^As the resident retard i know nothing about RAM,but but with you knowledge and patience i hope to be able to turn my laptop on solo one day. 
What day are you free for a one to one lesson,i know your a busy man all that wisdom to share.Hope you can give me more tuition soon.

----------


## astasinim

> It's my oldest boy's bidet soon. I've had a look around and the 7" Galaxy2 looks like the only real contender in the 8k area.


I got my lad the galaxy tab2 for xmas and have been really impressed by it. It was a toss up between the nexus 7 or galaxy tab2 and the tab2 won on upgradable memory. for £15 it now has a 32gig micro SD card in it. The 8gig sounds a lot, but it soon fills up with silly little kids apps and a couple of movies.

Also, Samsung were offering a cash back deal too  :Smile:  so all in all, it cost me £118 for the tab2.

----------


## Butterfly

> The 8gig sounds a lot, but it soon fills up with silly little kids apps and a couple of movies.


it's the bare minimum for the system and apps storage, 32gb is very comfortable, while 16GB is the average

----------


## Butterfly

> ^As the resident retard i know nothing about RAM,but but with you knowledge and patience i hope to be able to turn my laptop on solo one day. 
> What day are you free for a one to one lesson,i know your a busy man all that wisdom to share.Hope you can give me more tuition soon.


I think you are hopelessly retarded, so you are better off with ignorance

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> ^As the resident retard i know nothing about RAM,but but with you knowledge and patience i hope to be able to turn my laptop on solo one day. 
> What day are you free for a one to one lesson,i know your a busy man all that wisdom to share.Hope you can give me more tuition soon.
> 
> 
> I think you are hopelessly retarded, so you are better off with ignorance


What welching  on our deal guess i will never reach the giddy heights of your computer  knowledge then.

----------


## baldrick

arguing with butters about technology is on a par with

- arguing with hansumman about rationality

- arguing with socal about basic decency

- arguing with smegma about thailand

etc

----------


## nigelandjan

Can any one reccomend me the best tab that will take a data sim in it please ?

I have looked at the ipad mini , but I wont buy one yet as I reckon there is gonna be a much better spec one coming soon .

Other than that can anyone reccomend me something similar / better ?

----------


## astasinim

If its for UK use, just use your phone as a wifi hotspot using the phones 3g signal.

If its for Thailand, just buy a data sim and again, use it as a wifi hotspot.

Regards tablets, there`s some great deals out there at the moment. My personal favourites are Galaxy tab2 (if your wanting expandable/removable memory), or Nexus 7 if your wanting more processor power.

----------


## nigelandjan

Are they both 3G Asta ?

----------


## astasinim

They`re not no. To get around that and save yourself some money, all you have to do is use your existing mobile phone as a wifi hotspot.

Simply turn on your phones mobile data, then turn on its wifi hotspot setting, your tablet will then pick up a signal and your off and running.

----------


## astasinim

Ooops, I lied.

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" 3G 8GB mobile phone - On Various networks | The Carphone Warehouse

£269 is a bit steep though.

Save yourself over £100 and get non 3g, then use your phone like I said above.

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7" Wi-Fi 8GB mobile phone - On Various networks | The Carphone Warehouse

----------


## klong toey

> Are they both 3G Asta ?


You should be able to turn your android phone in to a portable WiFi hot spot and connect your tablet to the internet via that.
Save some cash that way.Just don't forget to password protect.

Look for wireless and networks in your phone settings then tethering and portable hotspots.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for your help and suggestions ,, cheers lads will look into

----------


## Butterfly

> arguing with butters about technology is on a par with
> 
> - arguing with hansumman about rationality
> 
> - arguing with socal about basic decency
> 
> - arguing with smegma about thailand
> 
> etc


what do you know about computers and technology ? aren't you working in oil with the other rednecks ?  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

> i will never reach the giddy heights of your computer knowledge then.


ignorance is best for the like of you, really, it's more comfortable.

----------


## chassamui

Now you've finished trashing others comments, what is your opinion dear schmeterling?

----------


## TizMe

For an android phone, just install Portable Wi-Fi hotspot Free from CORE TECHNOLOGY.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Now you've finished trashing others comments, what is your opinion dear schmeterling?


You're wasting your time there, poor old Butters is still nursing along his old Pentium2 desktop with windows 95. Windows 98 scared the poor lad. It's almost amazing the fellow still breathes air since he is closer to a reptilian form of life than mammalian. ::butters::

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> Now you've finished trashing others comments, what is your opinion dear schmeterling?
> 
> 
> You're wasting your time there, poor old Butters is still nursing along his old Pentium2 desktop with windows 95. Windows 98 scared the poor lad. It's almost amazing the fellow still breathes air since he is closer to a reptilian form of life than mammalian.


that's rich coming from a gay mactard biker like yourself,

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chassamui
> ...


55555 yahr harhar, even the old G4 powerbook (circa 2003)I have sitting on a shelf still works, the dvdr super drive wore out some years ago. But the thing still boots and has never even had a hicup!
The macbook has been a pos but that was because of faulty components from vendors like westrn digital.
Now I use a Lenovo netbook with win7 and Samsung smartypants hardware.which double as vibrators in me pocket. I actually kinda like win7. I'd still use new macs but they just aren't worth the money for the kind of bashing I give equipment these days.
You probably still have your dick stuck in the fan of your reptile friendly pentium 2.
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

> I actually kinda like win7


of course you do, it's gay and it reminds you of those mac gay toys

----------


## importford

Is the acer chromebook a good idea?
I saw it was only 199 US$
I would need it for myself: reading ebooks, surfing the internet,...
and would let my 8 years old daughter work with it: learning english vocabulary, surfing, educational games,....
Am i wrong in thinking that this Acer Chromebook would be a good choice?
thanks for the input

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> I actually kinda like win7
> 
> 
> of course you do, it's gay and it reminds you of those mac gay toys


Right like you still haven't been able to differentiate a trojan virus from the pair of matting gerbil your boyfriend stuck up your ass. ::butters::

----------


## Dillinger

There are a lot of limitations with those chromebooks.
I wouldnt buy one

----------


## importford

> There are a lot of limitations with those chromebooks.
> I wouldnt buy one


what would you advice me to buy when I want to use it for:




> I would need it for myself: reading ebooks, surfing the internet,...
> and would let my 8 years old daughter work with it: learning english vocabulary, surfing, educational games,....


acer smart? or galaxy?

----------


## JimmyBoy

This may be all ready posted some where , but here goes any way  :Smile:  

7-11 Store






(Tablet) ? Samsung Galaxy Tab, iPad 3, New iPad, Acer, Asus, Motorola ? ???

----------


## Butterfly

> the pair of matting gerbil your boyfriend stuck up your ass


ah the voice of experience, Earl !!! how many vibrating mobiles do you have up in your ass ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Is the ASUS Google available here yet? It looks very good for the price (7" version).

*EDIT - I see that it is...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

We went round all the shops in Central looking for the Google Nexus and there was none to be had, so I got the oldest lad a 7" Samsung tablet. It's very nice, but I'd rather pay less for the Nexus.

Somehow the Midget managed to wangle a new phone out of me as well. The Windows Nokia she has doesn't support Thai, so it was a bit limiting for her. The Samsung Galaxy Grand looked like the pick of the Samsung range in terms of price vs features/performance. Fek knows what the Midget will do with it though.

----------


## Dillinger

The samsung tab has a lot more features than the  Nexus, such as GPS, phone capability and 3G.
Install lookout security on it. You can track it down, set off the alarm and send messages to it if it gets lost then. Also easier to find around the house if you forgot where you put it.

----------


## Dillinger

If you wanna stick some movies or tunes or educational stuff directly on it for him, get ttorrent from the play store  and use tpb or kat.ph

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The samsung tab has a lot more features than the Nexus, such as GPS, phone capability and 3G.


Yes, it has, but his sim card stays in his phone as he's not taking the tablet to school, and the wi-fi at home is already paid for.

The way it works, is that the tablet is mine, but he can use it whenever he likes (at home) for being a good lad. 

Thanks for the torrent tip - I'll look into it.

----------


## nigelandjan

Is that Samsung the same as the one in the UK Marmite ?  

ie the Galaxy 3 ? 

they do a smaller version of the same phone now I believe Galaxy 3 mini 

the big one looked huge to me , my old reparied pockets could never take it  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is that Samsung the same as the one in the UK Marmite ?


I can't see the Grand on the UK website, so you probably can't get it there.

Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082 - Full phone specifications

----------


## milly

Just got a Galaxy Note !! totally loving it ! was just a bit worried if  the VPN would work on it and lol ! my uktvaccess account works great on  my new android tablet  :Smile:  I love the tablet technology ...

----------


## baldrick

the note 2 is a champion machine

2 tips

if you wish to get rid of the small blue tab on the left which has the quick access drawer ( from the last samsung software update ) - hold the return button for 2 seconds , same to get it back

try other note taking programs for use with your stylus - I am using Papyrux ex at the moment - handwriting recognition is fine - a short underscore dash will give you a space when using the stylus and handwriting recognition

----------


## Jofrey

Samsung phones are superior to just about everything now. The S2 is great value for money now too.

----------


## TizMe

Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 takes aim at iPad mini | Android Community

Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 is tipped for release this month.

----------

